# Snake identification



## MissyRose (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi All,

i live in Innisfail, North Queensland and found this little poor might dead on my lawn today.
It would be great if someone can identify him cause I often see these guys around the yard at night.

Thanks Heaps


----------



## Sean_L (Apr 26, 2014)

Brown Tree Snake _Boiga irregularis._ 
Its colouration and head shape, along with its big yellow eyes with a vertical pupil and thin, distincitve neck all give it away. They are a venomous colubrid, although their fangs are positioned at the rear of the mouth and so anything other than the largest 2m long individuals is unlikely to actually envenomate you if youre bitten.
Not that their venom is considered to be particularily harmful.
They can be quite cranky snakes and dont usually mess around with pleasantries, 's'ing up in strike position if startled. Theyre very agile in the trees and seem to love hanging out around rock outcrops where they'll hide in the crevices. 
A great snake, although the 'Night Tiger' form leaves the eastern race for dead in terms of striking colouration. 
Shame he was killed. Possibly a cat in the neighbourhood?


----------

